# Is there a GBATemp mobile app?



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 28, 2017)

*hic*


----------



## pandavova (Nov 28, 2017)

No.
Just a App that uses the gbatemp.net website.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 28, 2017)

Oh.
*hic*
Crap.


----------



## Minox (Nov 28, 2017)

There is no official application, but the website should be optimised to work well on mobile devices.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 28, 2017)

@Minox the mobile version doesnt work well on the 2.0 theme and i have a problem where i cant see the gbatemp logo and cant go back to the main page using it


----------



## NEO-BAHAMUT- (Nov 28, 2017)

Would love an app which would include notifications for responses and when new threads for people that you follow.


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 28, 2017)

@NEO-BAHAMUT- there's a fanmade one for Android, posted somewhere afaik


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 29, 2017)

While I know a lot of users hate this option, you can always use Tapatalk


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 29, 2017)

@tunip3 
There's also a 'Home' button on the bottom of every page.


----------



## SSQ (Dec 1, 2017)

Seems as if GBAtemp is meant to work on mobile to me at least. But still someone should make a 3DS homebrew.


----------

